# Jury Duty



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I have moved back in July back last month when my husband was back in New York he brought me a letter saying I did not turn up for Jury Duty. There is no phone number and just says to show up at the courts on Adams Street Brooklyn. Does anyone know what to do? How to contact them?

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I have moved back in July back last month when my husband was back in New York he brought me a letter saying I did not turn up for Jury Duty. There is no phone number and just says to show up at the courts on Adams Street Brooklyn. Does anyone know what to do? How to contact them?
> 
> Thanks


Not too difficult to find: Kings County Clerk's Office: Jury Service Information

The one that always gets me in NY is that they call the trial-level court the supreme court. Very weird!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Fatbrit you're a lifesaver. Thanks so much. I didn't think to google it. But I guess they should have their mailing address on their letter.

About supreme court, I remember back when I first went to NY, I figured that I had to remember it was the complete opposite from what made sense.

Thanks
Dina


----------

